# I'll Draw Your Fish! Fast!



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Heeey everyone! After looking at a betta doodle I did I thought I could draw your fish! (And whoever owns Helios, please contact me! I actually really want to draw your fish!) I will do it on paper and in crayon. 

Requirements:
1. Cannot be an action shot. (In a turning position, upside-down, Etc.)
2. Has to be a clear pic. Can't be too blurry. 
3. I can put its name on the paper for you. 

I will do about 3 at a time, and I can do them fast. 3-5 days or so.

First come first served.

Peace!


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

This isn't my betta but it is my dream betta. Could you put as the name Niko?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Sure!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh! And BTW, I won't be able to post a pic until I have atleast 2 requests.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

lets see:








^Melvin









^Tamina









^Nero










^Dastan










and hats the clearest i have of Benny


go nuts


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey! I was Helios' owner. I say "was" because he passed away a couple weeks ago... :'( i'm still really upset over it. Especially since so many loved him as much as I did. I'd really appreciate a memorial drawing of him. I will never ever think of him less. Let me find my fav pic and I'll get it here asap.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

monroe0704 said:


> Hey! I was Helios' owner. I say "was" because he passed away a couple weeks ago... :'( i'm still really upset over it. Especially since so many loved him as much as I did. I'd really appreciate a memorial drawing of him. I will never ever think of him less. Let me find my fav pic and I'll get it here asap.



I am not sure what helios the op is talking about i think *THINK* i seen another helios.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=62055&highlight=root+beer
this is the helios i mean


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Abby said:


> I am not sure what helios the op is talking about i think *THINK* i seen another helios.


Ah lol. Well I'll post a pic anyways!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Abby said:


> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=62055&highlight=root+beer
> this is the helios i mean


Yes, it was that Helios.

But I'll draw any Helios of course.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'd like this Helios (RIP) drawn too!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow. He is stunning!

If I may ask that I don't get any more requests right now or I'll get over-whelmed. I'll let you know when you can start requesting.

I have finished Niko and Melvin. 

I'll post the pics once I have more done.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I adone with... 
Dastan, Nero, Tamina, Kiko, and the rest of the gang. All that is left is Helios.

You may start requesting again!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Please do my fish Bloom!








Man, I wish he didn't taibite, he looked so beautiful! Oh well, it adds to the little guy's charm.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow! He is beautiful!

Checking back after putting my fish down for the night..


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

RIP TAMINA 
heres my new boy:








he has no name yet


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

I no long have this little guy (rest in peace Nibbles!), if the pictures to blurry to tell thats okay, I don't mind.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

he was pretty littlenibbler


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Abby said:


> RIP TAMINA
> heres my new boy:
> 
> 
> ...


he has a name now:
*Louie
*​


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Here's a sorority shot! If you just wanna do one, Faye (the turquoise crowntail) would be awesome. Thanks!!


----------



## camerafreak (Jan 23, 2011)

I know you didn't want to feel over whelmed and all but I wanted to make sure and get in here before everyone else did. So don't feel presured at all please. This is my soon to be betta (still waiting for him to be shipped). If you wouldn't mind drawing a picture of him it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Sweet! Love your fish. 

I'm going to close the requests now, and I'll draw them soon.

But! I do have family in town so I may not be able to draw your fishes this weekend. I do have some finished and I'll try to post 'em tonight.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Here is CoCo (My daughter's 2nd B-day Present)


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Can't wait to see the art, bloo97! There are alot of talented betta artist on this site. I have been amazed with people's art here.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

ol, but I'm doing mine in Crayon. xD

I should have them up today at the earliest, Monday at the latest. My life got busy at the wrong time, eh?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

your fine Bloo take as long as you need


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I have pics! *Puts on Santa Hat*

Sorry to the owner of Benny because there is a cut out of the paper. lol But the betta drawing is there. ;P


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Holy cow the pics are HUGE! Sorry!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

AWESOME! I can't wait to see mine.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks! I will start on the others tomorrow if i can.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

aww Bloo your amazing  my best drawing takes hours and ends up pretty crap even my stick figures suck. PLUS benny chewed off that beautiful butterfly tail little scamp


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice work, bloo! 

Maybe you can do Tony when you get less busy lol.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thank you and You're welcome. 

I'll be happy to do your fish soon!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of fish doodles! I'm getting a week off next week and I promise I'll have them then. 


Peace!


----------

